# Don't eat me



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Had my butt puckering for the day. Walked down to the bottom of our property with SO to cut wood and on the way back up on the same trail we just travelled, was a pile of cat scat still steaming! We got snow last night so it's really cold,which means that poop was no more than a few minutes old


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Run back out and get photo's of his tracks, I love that stuff. I rode the quad 2-3 miles and hiked another couple looking from some and came up empty.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> Run back out and get photo's of his tracks, I love that stuff. I rode the quad 2-3 miles and hiked another couple looking from some and came up empty.


If I go back down there I'll take some photos. Have some great coyote tracks down there too. This cougar has a thing for following us when we're on that part of the property


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Oregon1986 said:


> If I go back down there I'll take some photos. Have some great coyote tracks down there too. This cougar has a thing for following us when we're on that part of the property


Probably behind you, getting ready to pounce.

Be aware and don't become kitty food.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

HeavyHauler said:


> Probably behind you, getting ready to pounce.
> 
> Be aware and don't become kitty food.


Oh I watch and listen for everything. I've had to many run ins with the cougars around here. I never seen cougars that had no fear of humans


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

ABC National news had one on tonight that was in Wisconsin..it came up to a house and peered in the front win dow


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It went like this for me, fresh kill less than 100' from my front door then footage of him at my back door. Next was a track in fresh snow and setting the dogs loose.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

RonM said:


> ABC National news had one on tonight that was in Wisconsin..it came up to a house and peered in the front win dow


It wanted to know what was for dinner


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> It went like this for me, fresh kill less than 100' from my front door then footage of him at my back door. Next was a track in fresh snow and setting the dogs loose.


Holy moly


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> It went like this for me, fresh kill less than 100' from my front door then footage of him at my back door. Next was a track in fresh snow and setting the dogs loose.


Great video


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I went back out this morning and did a few miles and found lion tracks coming down and going back up the mountain and two different bobcats.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

oneraddad said:


> I went back out this morning and did a few miles and found lion tracks coming down and going back up the mountain and two different bobcats.


So you use your dogs to hunt them? Here they made it illegal


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I have friends with dogs, my retrievers wouldn't be any help. Those tracks today were too old but if I get a hot one I just call a friend to give me a hand. If I see someone drive down the forest road in front of my house with hounds, I roll on them and try and become friends. Trackers like to keep their hounds sharp and will jump at a chance to work their dogs so it works out for both of us. I look for bobcat tracks so I know where to set my traps


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

RonM said:


> ABC National news had one on tonight that was in Wisconsin..it came up to a house and peered in the front win dow


My inlaws live there! https://www.abc15.com/news/national...apping-wisconsin-residents-front-porch-window


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Exactly why I carry a gun when I walk with my dog. We have wolves, bears, cougars, etc. Haven’t run into anything except two young black bears.....yet. My dog, while big, is a super chicken. But I do listen to her. If she doesn’t want to go into the woods, we don’t. I trust her judgement.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

We're headed out again, today is the last day for 17-18 tags, I'll get another one tomorrow for the 18-19 season.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Years ago when I lived on a ranch in Arizona the lions drank from the same water tank that my horses did. The next place to get water year around was fifteen miles away. I put a game camera on the tank and got a picture of a lion drinking twenty minutes after the horses left.

Muleskinner2


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

muleskinner2 said:


> Years ago when I lived on a ranch in Arizona the lions drank from the same water tank that my horses did. The next place to get water year around was fifteen miles away. I put a game camera on the tank and got a picture of a lion drinking twenty minutes after the horses left.
> 
> Muleskinner2


Creepy.did they ever hurt your horses?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Oregon1986 said:


> Creepy.did they ever hurt your horses?


In the twenty some years that I lived there, I lost two horses to lions, but not at that tank. 

Muleskinner,


----------

